# Making Rack Collor for the Drill press column rack



## Whyemier (Feb 15, 2015)

My old drill-press, guess its about 50-60 years old (my father had it for years before I got it from him). has a cracked collar  holding the top of the table adjustment rack.  Split across the set screw hole.
	

		
			
		

		
	




(rusty column too.)

I decided to make another but to make it in two pieces so as not to have to pull the head off the column.  I started with a 12L14 drop from my scrap bin. At least I thought it was 12L14 but it seemed to have some hard spots in it while I was doing the initial turning so I'm not sure now I was told it was 12L14 at any rate.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Bored it about 3/16" undersize to allow for finishing the bore after some other machining.  Over to the mill after I faced it.




Milled the flats for bolts where I was going to split the ring.  This would be a good place to say I thought about how this ring would 'spring' when I was milling the split on the first side.  I said I thought about it...but didn't follow through and leave just a little meat on the first cut until I cut the other side.







If you look at the split you can see it did 'spring' and clamped down on my cutter bringing everything to an abrupt halt. Fortunately no real damage done.  Only lost some time while I clamped everything (cutter, arbor, vise and ring) into the bench vise and used a machinist jack  to pry the ring open and release the cutter. 

That was stupid but I'm well acquainted with stupid from my past life. (yesterday, last week, last month, years gone by).

Still have to split the other side and then tap the holes I  drilled on the flats.  Then 'more' machining will commence.

The original was only 3/8" wide on the band, this one is about 1".  I have this idea forming in my head to use it as a chuck key holder and/or a keyless chuck holder.  I always am misplacing them on the work table, underneath, in the corner, behind, in the dark, over there etc.


----------



## Whyemier (Feb 15, 2015)

WOW!  Didn't expect the photos to be that large or the text that small.  This new program will need some getting used to and adjustment on my part.

Now if I can figure out how to edit this.....


----------

